# Meet Bailey!



## Apollo’s Slave (Mar 30, 2021)

I am picking up my German shepherd puppy in two weeks! He was the only sable male in his litter, and all other 4 were female, aside from one male who was Black and Tan. We had planned on buying from a more local breeder, but after seeing this breeder (who is way better, though way more expensive ), we just realised that it was the better option. The litter from the other breeder hasn’t been born yet, but we haven’t been able to have a good conversation about him and he generally wasn’t the greatest. Although I think it was because he wasn’t really used to the breed as he mostly bred French bulldogs. The breeder we are purchasing from, his puppies are already 8 weeks old, and four of them have gone to their new homes already, but due to the sped up process we still need to get a few bits and pieces, so he’ll be with his brother (who the breeder is keeping) until he’s 10 weeks!

I am absolutely terrified about him and Apollo but one of the other puppies has gone to live with a pair of house rabbits also, and two others are living with cats, so I’m not too worried if that makes sense. Yeah, anyway! That’s Bailey (he’s the lime green collar)


----------



## HoppyRabbits06 (Mar 30, 2021)

He's adrorable!


----------



## BunBun71 (Mar 30, 2021)

He is sooooooooooooo adorable.


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Mar 30, 2021)

Thank you!! I’m so excited to get him


----------



## BunBun71 (Mar 30, 2021)

Apollo’s Slave said:


> Thank you!! I’m so excited to get him


I would be too.


----------



## LizzyMayHarvey (Mar 30, 2021)

Cute! German Shepherd are great! I remember when we got our boy and he was the sweetest little thing! Unfortunately he was attacked by another dog when my brother was walking him and now due to his personality he is not good around dogs and is way too protective and tries to protect us from any dog in sight. Just take care what you teach him/expose him to as they are extremely intelligent and overly loyal and never forget. He is the best family dog though and so good with the younger kids and babies even if we can't take him for walks anymore. Anyway, enjoy the time when he is a pup because it totally flies by and enjoy having a loyal companion. German shepherds are the kind of dog that would 100% sacrifice themselves for their hoomans.


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Mar 30, 2021)

LizzyMayHarvey said:


> Cute! German Shepherd are great! I remember when we got our boy and he was the sweetest little thing! Unfortunately he was attacked by another dog when my brother was walking him and now due to his personality he is not good around dogs and is way too protective and tries to protect us from any dog in sight. Just take care what you teach him/expose him to as they are extremely intelligent and overly loyal and never forget. He is the best family dog though and so good with the younger kids and babies even if we can't take him for walks anymore. Anyway, enjoy the time when he is a pup because it totally flies by and enjoy having a loyal companion.❤ German shepherds are the kind of dog that would 100% sacrifice themselves for their hoomans.


Aw I’m sorry! Yeah, hopefully that sort of thing won’t happen but I’m scared it will. My dads dog was attacked by a neighbour gsd when he was 7 months and my sister literally had to fight him off (getting a pretty bad bite herself). Im glad your dog is okay (aside from the dog aggression/fear)


----------



## LizzyMayHarvey (Mar 30, 2021)

Yeah, my brother was only about 10 then so thankfully he didn't get hurt! He tried to help our dog (Bolt) but he was only a puppy so it was hard. Thankfully no physical injuries, just now Bolt thinks every dog wants to kill him or us so he tries to kill them first. 
But German Shepherds are the best. Hopefully he gets along with your buns! We made the mistake of not teaching our boy that rabbits are not toys as at that time we had outdoor bunnies so we assumed he wouldn't even need to see them. But now all I want is an indoor bun but Bolt loves chasing rabbits so I don't wanna take the risk. I'm sure if you already have an indoor rabbit though then Bailey should understand that it was there first and might even submit to it. German Shepherds are big sissy's and think they are chihuahua size forever so he might even think he is a bunny.


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Mar 30, 2021)

Aww! He is so cute! We will need more pictures when you get him! ❤ For real, enjoy the puppy stage. They grow up so so fast! Cash, our German Shephard, is only 4 months old and he is huge.

Cash gets along with Theo, but I always have to be there just in case. He knows not to case our cats but he still will so we got a shock collar (we only use the vibrate and sound settings) to train him. I suggest getting a shock collar if you are super worried about him and Apollo.


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Mar 31, 2021)

Mariam+Theo said:


> Aww! He is so cute! We will need more pictures when you get him! ❤ For real, enjoy the puppy stage. They grow up so so fast! Cash, our German Shephard, is only 4 months old and he is huge.
> 
> Cash gets along with Theo, but I always have to be there just in case. He knows not to chase our cats but he still will so we got a shock collar (we only use the vibrate and sound settings) to train him. I suggest getting a shock collar if you are super worried about him and Apollo.



haha yeah! My mum has been trying to figure out how big he’ll be when we pick him up 

I think shock collars are banned in England? Thanks for the suggestion though - I’ll have to check it out!!


----------



## Ashrocks92 (Apr 1, 2021)

Omg so cute I heard they the best dogs soon we thinking about getting one idk what kind yet but my man got me him for my birthday today


----------



## Mac189 (Apr 1, 2021)

Congrats on the puppy! He's absolutely adorable!! 

I've never been a big fan of using shock collars used as shock collars(I haven't seen them too often have the intended effect and I've seen dogs they're used on develop a lot of anxious behavior) although the sound and buzz settings are probably great. When I was training our labrador, Abby, to be bunny friendly I tried to make the bunny meeting very low excitement and I'd already let Abby know that no was a strong word to stop. It worked very well, although the two bunnies I had at the time (Twixy and Neal) were very chill and not at all concerned by the presence of her. Good luck with your new puppy!


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Apr 1, 2021)

Thank you!! Shock collars were meant to be banned here in 2018 so I just decided not to get one! The breeder has given me quite good advice on how to train Bailey too! He said to make sure Bailey knew that Apollo was in a higher tier than him and had to respect him! I find that so funny but it makes loads of sense!


----------



## Mac189 (Apr 1, 2021)

Here's how darn cute it is when they become pals! Neal was probably Abby's best friend!


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Apr 1, 2021)

I hope I can reach this with my two


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Apr 3, 2021)

Some updated pictures of him! He loves this toy!! 

-
six days until we get him


----------



## BunBun71 (Apr 3, 2021)

@Apollo’s Slave he is so cute.


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Apr 3, 2021)

Apollo’s Slave said:


> Some updated pictures of him! He loves this toy!!
> 
> -
> six days until we get him


HE IS SO CUTE! I can't take it 

He looks so much different than what Cash looked like when he was a little puppy. I guess it is because he is a sable instead of a black and tan? His fur is so much shorter too. We actually got a toy very similar to that one for Cash today (except his toy is a treat one). He loves it!

Make sure the breeder gives you a stuffed animal that smells like the other puppies so Bailey doesn't get lonely and he has something to cuddle with.


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Apr 4, 2021)

Mariam+Theo said:


> HE IS SO CUTE! I can't take it
> 
> He looks so much different than what Cash looked like when he was a little puppy. I guess it is because he is a sable instead of a black and tan? His fur is so much shorter too. We actually got a toy very similar to that one for Cash today (except his toy is a treat one). He loves it!
> 
> Make sure the breeder gives you a stuffed animal that smells like the other puppies so Bailey doesn't get lonely and he has something to cuddle with.


I know! I’m so excited!!!

I thought his fur looked short too - he’s a mini Rex puppy 

Cash is so cute 

and yep! He’s going to give us a bit of his mums vet bed, and a toy!


----------



## Robbiemybunny (Apr 4, 2021)

Apollo’s Slave said:


> Some updated pictures of him! He loves this toy!!
> 
> -
> six days until we get him


So cute !


----------



## Robbiemybunny (Apr 4, 2021)

Apollo’s Slave said:


> Thank you!! Shock collars were meant to be banned here in 2018 so I just decided not to get one! The breeder has given me quite good advice on how to train Bailey too! He said to make sure Bailey knew that Apollo was in a higher tier than him and had to respect him! I find that so funny but it makes loads of sense!


I've never heard of a shock collar , what is that?


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Apr 4, 2021)

Robbiemybunny said:


> I've never heard of a shock collar , what is that?


They are training collars that you control with a remote. In the US the collars have 3 settings: sound, vibrate, and shock. Each setting has levels so you can set the intensity of each one. We do not use the shock setting on our German Shephard because it can cause aggression. I have tested the shock out on myself and it doesn't hurt, it is just a weird feeling. In the UK the collars have a sound, vibrate, and static (I think) setting. Some people say they are bad for dogs, but the most well-behaved dogs I have ever met were trained using the training collars and positive reinforcement. I see no reason that the collars are considered bad unless you are abusing the dog with the collar.


----------



## BunBun71 (Apr 4, 2021)

I love your dog.


----------



## Robbiemybunny (Apr 5, 2021)

Mariam+Theo said:


> They are training collars that you control with a remote. In the US the collars have 3 settings: sound, vibrate, and shock. Each setting has levels so you can set the intensity of each one. We do not use the shock setting on our German Shephard because it can cause aggression. I have tested the shock out on myself and it doesn't hurt, it is just a weird feeling. In the UK the collars have a sound, vibrate, and static (I think) setting. Some people say they are bad for dogs, but the most well-behaved dogs I have ever met were trained using the training collars and positive reinforcement. I see no reason that the collars are considered bad unless you are abusing the dog with the collar.


Oh okay , I've never used one of those on my dog . She'd be terrified


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Apr 10, 2021)

I do believe that I have the best puppy 

We picked him up yesterday afternoon (we got caught in an hour of traffic) and he was great! The first thing he did was grab my braids and tried to eat them! In the car, he threw up and peed in the first 10 minutes but fell asleep for the rest of the journey (about two hours)!

Once we got back, he settled in so well! We took him outside and he explored our garden and we played. It took over an hour for him to wee outside but you know, consistency is key and we only went in once he did go outside. After dinner and play, he slept from 8pm to 1:30am and started whining *loudly*. It took a few minutes to find out what was wrong. I put my fingers in the crate, I spoke to him... he kept whimpering! We got him out of the crate and let him outside to go toilet. And he did! After that, he had a few more minutes of crying and he’s back to bed! Which is why I’m up at 2:30 to make sure he’s not crying


----------



## Robbiemybunny (Apr 10, 2021)

Apollo’s Slave said:


> I do believe that I have the best puppy
> 
> We picked him up yesterday afternoon (we got caught in an hour of traffic) and he was great! The first thing he did was grab my braids and tried to eat them! In the car, he threw up and peed in the first 10 minutes but fell asleep for the rest of the journey (about two hours)!
> 
> Once we got back, he settled in so well! We took him outside and he explored our garden and we played. It took over an hour for him to wee outside but you know, consistency is key and we only went in once he did go outside. After dinner and play, he slept from 8pm to 1:30am and started whining *loudly*. It took a few minutes to find out what was wrong. I put my fingers in the crate, I spoke to him... he kept whimpering! We got him out of the crate and let him outside to go toilet. And he did! After that, he had a few more minutes of crying and he’s back to bed! Which is why I’m up at 2:30 to make sure he’s not crying


Aww


----------



## LizzyMayHarvey (Apr 10, 2021)

Thats so great that you've brought him home! I hope you have fun with all the messes to clean up, whining to handle, and constant attention needed with him. Puppies are the best and also the worst. People say that you shouldn't compare dogs to children but the day before my younger brother was born we brought home our german shepherd Bolt, and a couple months after my youngest sister was born we got our rescue pup Peggy. The dogs were almost as much of a handful as the babies!!! I don't know why my family made the mistake of having a new puppy and a baby at the same time twice but oh well. Double the cuteness I guess.❤


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Apr 10, 2021)

Hahah he’s already causing problems 

He’s super smart though! We’ve taught him down and stay today and he’s doing it really well! Our breeder compared puppies to babies so many times so I’m sure the saying is wrong 

I couldn’t imagine having to look after both at the same time!! Must’ve been fun


----------



## SherlocktheBun (Apr 10, 2021)

He’s adorable! And that’s so cool he’s already responded to tricks well!


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Apr 10, 2021)

SherlocktheBun said:


> He’s adorable! And that’s so cool he’s already responded to tricks well!


Thank you! Yeah, he’s super smart


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Apr 10, 2021)

Apollo’s Slave said:


> I do believe that I have the best puppy
> 
> We picked him up yesterday afternoon (we got caught in an hour of traffic) and he was great! The first thing he did was grab my braids and tried to eat them! In the car, he threw up and peed in the first 10 minutes but fell asleep for the rest of the journey (about two hours)!
> 
> Once we got back, he settled in so well! We took him outside and he explored our garden and we played. It took over an hour for him to wee outside but you know, consistency is key and we only went in once he did go outside. After dinner and play, he slept from 8pm to 1:30am and started whining *loudly*. It took a few minutes to find out what was wrong. I put my fingers in the crate, I spoke to him... he kept whimpering! We got him out of the crate and let him outside to go toilet. And he did! After that, he had a few more minutes of crying and he’s back to bed! Which is why I’m up at 2:30 to make sure he’s not crying


Oh my goodness he is so cute! That is great you are training him tricks! With German Shephards you will always be needing to try new things so they never get bored 

I must argue that I believe I actually have the best puppy  
I really think we just got lucky with Cash though. He has always been great in the car, he just lays down and sleeps. And, Cash would only cry at 5 AM for the first week so we would take him outside for 2 minutes, he would use the bathroom, and then he would go back to sleep (it was not us that trained him this, it was the trainer/breeder we adopted him from). One trick the trainer told us was to feed him at 6 AM, 11 AM, and 3 PM so he has time to get everything out of his system before bed (of course he has water 24/7). Because of this, now Cash is able to go all night without having to get let outside. I don't know what times y'all are feeding Bailey, but maybe this tip will help y'all out? 
I never want to get another dog after hearing all the stories of puppies keeping people up all night!


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Apr 11, 2021)

Haha I can definitely tell with the boredom thing! He can’t go out properly until he’s 14 weeks old (when he has his third vaccinations) but we’re going to take him on his first walk just around our neighbourhood next week.

Bailey is okay-ish in the car! When he’s in the crate he’s scared but if I let him out of the crate and onto the chair, he’ll sleep just fine. The breeder also crate trained him so I’m glad that I don’t need to deal with the whole “I’m not staying in here if it’s the last thing i do” crying that we had with Zeus 

We’re feeding at 7am, 12pm and 7pm, and we put him to bed at 9/10pm! Which generally gives him enough time to do everything he needs. He just can’t hold his bladder for long so we are waking up every 2 1/2 hours to let him out. But every two weeks will be adding 30 minutes to it (10w=2 1/2h, 12w=3h, 14w=3 1/2, and so forth until he’s 4 months)


----------

